# memoire RAM VRAM ou processeur ?



## majorkei (23 Juillet 2007)

alors j ai un powerbook G4 12" avec tiger. 640RAM 32VRAM 867mhz
lorsque je vias sur dailymotion ou youtube ou d autre... et que je vias sur une video de 30 min a peu pres ca lag a chaque fois, ou le son est decaller.
je voudrais savoir si c est la memoire RAM ou bien video RAM ou processeur qui vont faire changer la qualité.
si c est la video ram, il y aurais quelque chose a acheter pour l augmenter ???


----------



## Galphanet (23 Juillet 2007)

majorkei a dit:


> alors j ai un powerbook G4 12" avec tiger. 640RAM 32VRAM 867mhz
> lorsque je vias sur dailymotion ou youtube ou d autre... et que je vias sur une video de 30 min a peu pres ca lag a chaque fois, ou le son est decaller.
> je voudrais savoir si c est la memoire RAM ou bien video RAM ou processeur qui vont faire changer la qualité.
> si c est la video ram, il y aurais quelque chose a acheter pour l augmenter ???



Bonjour,
Merci pour la politesse et une écriture un peu mieux, ton clavier a au moins 88 touches, c'est pas pour rien !

Tu utilises quoi comme navigateur ? Parce que je pense plutot que c'est ton navigateur web qui bugge.

As-tu mis à jour Flash Player (sur le site d'adobe) ?


----------



## majorkei (23 Juillet 2007)

dsl pour l ecriture^^
sinon, ouais je l ai mis a jour si c est bien flash player 9.
le naviguateur c est safari et ca change pas si je prend firefox ou bien camino.
c est bien bizzare en plus meme si  je ne met que safari comme application en cour ca ne change rien.


----------



## elub88 (23 Juillet 2007)

et t'as quoi comme connexion?


----------



## Galphanet (23 Juillet 2007)

majorkei a dit:


> dsl pour l ecriture^^
> sinon, ouais je l ai mis a jour si c est bien flash player 9.
> le naviguateur c est safari et ca change pas si je prend firefox ou bien camino.
> c est bien bizzare en plus meme si  je ne met que safari comme application en cour ca ne change rien.



D'accord.

Je pencherai pour un problème de soft pas pour un problème matériel


----------



## Pierrou (23 Juillet 2007)

Je crois pas qu'on puisse booster la RAM vid&#233;o sur un PB12", en revanche, c'est possible qu'une augmentation de la RAM globale fasse son petit effet


----------



## majorkei (23 Juillet 2007)

ok, bon j ai safari 2, club internet 3, ca veut dire adsl2 plus avec connextion wifi, sinon je sais que la ram est boostable mais meme avec 600 de ram ca ne devrais pas lagger donc je doute que ca puisse changer qqch. mais bon si il n y a cette solution alors je vais acheter une barre de 1go de RAM, sinon a ce qu il parait un pb12" peut avoir jusqu a 1,25 GO alors si je rajoute 1GO j aurais alors 1,12, et donc est ce qu on peut changer la ,e,oire integré???


----------



## flotow (23 Juillet 2007)

flash est une vrai plaie, meme sur les mac intels, alors, sur un PPC, peu puissant (desolé, mais c'est un triste realité) je pense que ca doit etre 'normal'
Essaye un autre navigateur eventuellement. 'Opera par exemple'


----------



## majorkei (23 Juillet 2007)

ok merci pour tous je vais essayer avec opera


----------



## anthoprotic (24 Juillet 2007)

Va faire un tour ici, &#231;a r&#233;pondra &#224; toutes tes questions


----------



## majorkei (24 Juillet 2007)

j ai vu le topic, ca donne des infos mais ca repond toujours pas a ma question qui est:
pour augmenter la qualité de video dailymotion et youtube, il faut avoir plus de mhz ou plus de RAM ou plus de VRAM.
j ai essayer avec opera, ca marche mieu mais c est toujours pas au top (quand je dit au top ca veut dire normale au moin sans decallage ou gros lag)


----------



## Pierrou (24 Juillet 2007)

Ben ce qu'il faut savoir, c'est que dans une certaine mesure, un processeur plus rapide compense un manque de RAM: ainsi, mon eMac G4 700 mhz a plus de RAM que mon iBook G4 1,2ghz, et pourtant, entre les deux, c'est le jour et la nuit question performances ( ils ont une CG &#233;quivalente )... Inversement, beaucoup de RAM peut compenser une certaine faiblesse de processeur.


----------



## majorkei (24 Juillet 2007)

et donc? je dois acheter de la RAM ???


----------



## Pierrou (24 Juillet 2007)

Ben de toute fa&#231;on, vu l'&#226;ge de ton PWB, si tu veux encore le garder quelques temps, tu n'as pas vraiment le choix, il va falloir lui donner un petit coup de fouet :rateau:

Donc comme tu ne peux pas augmenter la m&#233;moire vid&#233;o, si tu as les moyens, ach&#232;te une bonne barrette de RAM histoire d'&#234;tre tranquille... Tu dois pouvoir le booster jusqu'&#224; 1go je pense, ton PWB ( superbe machine en plus  )


----------



## majorkei (25 Juillet 2007)

je peux etre fier deja parce que avant (il n ya pas longtemps) j avais un imac G3 et la c était pire que tout.
donc je doit booster la ram a 1GO ou plutot 1,18.


----------

